# Ruger Natural Stack, 15 months old



## robk

This is my boy Ruger. He is now 15 months old and this is a natural stack that I caught of him in my back yard. I know he is not perfect. His top line looks ok in this photo but he does have a very minor amount of roach and a small dip behind his shoulders. He moves very nicely though. In this photo his feet look kind of flat but they look much better in real life. The side photo was taken today at 15 months, the front was taken at 13 months.


----------



## robk

A few more, the first from a more direct side angle and a couple of other shots. The last one is an older picture from age 12 months old but his shows the shape of his front feet better.


----------



## wildo

Ah- I've been waiting for this thread. I didn't want to threadjack that other thread with questions. I'd like to know if you, Carmen, or I guess really anyone thinks that Ruger has flat withers. My first thought was yes, but I'm not sure if that's true or not. I think there might be some angle there.

I think Ruger is quite a nice looking dog! I do really like his dark coat and dark mask. Also, I think you have him in impeccable shape- love that stomach tuck!

And I'll tell you one thing that stood out to me immediately- what a nice long croup! Good angle too. At least from what I currently know (or think I know) this length and angle of croup should provide a lot of power and really good turning ability.

I'm curious if you work him, and if so- in what venues/sports?

EDIT to add: I also like his name. My favorite firearm brand.


----------



## robk

Thanks wildo. He is currently training in IPO. I would do agility with him but I work on Saturdays and that is when our agility group meets. But yes he idoes turn on a dime. As far as the withers go, I would say yes to the flat question.


----------



## Xeph

I like his wither myself, but that coat could be creating an illusion. I don't have my hands on him, so can't say for sure. And that rear <3 <3 <3 So nice to see angles!

And you are right, Wildo, that croup is gorgeous, and the tailset is correct!

What's his breeding, Rob?


----------



## robk

He is mostly WGWL with a small amount of WGSL on the top and bottom about 5 generations back. Both parents were imported from Holland.

6 geneneration pedigree for Honor Von Kaltwasser - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## RocketDog

I love his dark face! I know nothing about critiquing. Just wanted to say I always like seeing pictures of him.


----------



## robk

*Up dated front and head shot*

Here is an up dated front and head shot taken today.


----------



## wildo

I remember some time ago, Carmen or maybe Cliff had mentioned that a nice wide front is getting harder to come by in the breed. If I recall correctly, they said you should easily be able to fit your hand between their front legs.

...Now if I am remembering right, I'll give Ruger some more props on having a nice wide front.


----------



## Freestep

robk said:


> he does have a very minor amount of roach.


Where?


----------



## robk

Freestep said:


> Where?


Maybe my idea of a roach back is different than most peoples. I see so many working line german shepherds with a perfectly strait back. My dog's back has a slight curve to it. I am probably just overly critical of my own dog. He is a really great dog and he is turing out to be everything I hoped he would be.


----------



## wildo

I wondered if that's what you meant by the roach comment, robk. My understanding is that a curved back, like Ruger's, does not automatically dictate a "roached" back. In order to be a "roach back" the dogs topline MUST extend higher than the withers. Yes, Ruger has a break in his topline that does cause the curve to be exaggerated, but that does not mean Ruger has a roached back. His topline does not extend higher than his withers.

[EDIT]- in fact, even in this picture where you have him compressed like a spring, his topline is still lower than his withers. No roach here.


----------



## Freestep

Where is that great picture of a WGSL bitch with a roached back? Once you look at that, you'll become quite confident that your dog has absolutely NO hint of a roach.


----------



## lorihd

well i must have missed this post, what a handsome boy, love that coat


----------



## robk

[email protected] said:


> well i must have missed this post, what a handsome boy, love that coat


Thanks! Yes his coat is to die for!!! Soft and silky!!


----------



## Freestep

This is a roach back!


----------



## robk

That poor dogs back has to hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

